# Non ve ne fregherà un tubo ma sti cavoli



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2015)

Sono assente dal forum perché sono da mia cugina. Non sono in vacanza, lei ha partorito da poco più di un mese e io la sto aiutando col bimbo (il marito no comment). 
Vi chiederete il perché di questa comunicazione, quando so benissimo non ve ne freghi una minchia....ebbene ho deciso di scrivere qualche post su questa mia esperienza, che sta raggiungendo  vette sconcertanti, e quasi due mesi.
Ho pensato potesse essere una cosa interessante, vista la mia totale assenza d'istinto materno/voglia di diventare mamma.

Vi consiglio, nel caso voleste continuare la lettura, di tapparvi il naso...puzzo talmente tanto di vomitino, latte, pipi e cacca che temo si possa sentire anche attraverso i post. 

Iniziamo...con qualche informazione.
Arrivo in stazione in orario, dopo un viaggio della speranza durato 4 ora. Passeggeri ammassati l'uno sull'altro e ovviamente un treno di due vagoni per una tratta di 200 km con 7 fermate (ora mi spiego il prezzo basso del biglietto) -.-''
Comunque arrivo e chi mi viene a prendere? Il SUOCERO di mia cugina...io non lo sopporto proprio e la giornata prosegue ancora meglio di come è iniziata -.- per tutto il tragitto non fa che elogiare le sue doti di allevatore, di come rispetto alla moglie lui si alzasse al solo sospiro dei figli...
...e io "ah, ma davvero..","si, capisco","e certo"......MA CHE DUE COGLIONI...
Finalmente arriviamo, ma lui sale in casa...:'(
Entrando saluto mio zio nel cortile e mi avvio in casa. Ora, prima di cercare di descrivervi la scena surreale che ho visto vi dirò due parole sul carattere di mia cugina...non ora perché il pupo si è svegliato inviperito..O_O
A presto

PS Ho scritto dal cellulare, abbiate pietà con gli errori


----------



## Flavia (3 Luglio 2015)

ciao cara Eliade
certo che ci importa!
ti mando un saluto
a presto


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ciao cara Iliade,

Perdo che nel frattempo il tutto abbia trovato un po' di equilibrio. Inoltre, che dici, certo che importa! Facci sapere come stai tu, il pupo e tua cugina. 
A preso ... abbi cura di te. 


sienne


----------

